# US veteran advise for Philippines



## kevin53743 (Jun 27, 2019)

Hi, I am new here and did some quick post research and I did not find any current posts on the following things.
First a little about me.

American born
50+ age
100% disabled vet (TDIU)
I receive both comp and SSD
I am currently in the states
I receive all my medications and service through the VA (including non-service connection)
I do not pay no co-pay for anything 
(believe due to the fact when I filed my claims I was not working so I was below poverty guidelines)
Other than the VA care, I am on SSD and could get care with my Medicare.
I have NO other medical insurance
I am coming by myself
I receive ALL my medicine from the VA though the mail
Not interested in the party scenes and clubs

1) I have read time and time again that the VA in Philippines does not provide services for non-service connected disabilities. This is of great concern because I have diabetes type 2 and I take 2 oral medications and a pen shot.
a) even though I currently get my non-service connected items taken care of by the VA, this will not grand-father me in the Philippines VA system?

2) Once I am enrolled in the the VA system in the Philippines, I understand that most times the VA will outsource my care. 
a) What will they actually see me for at the clinic.. whats the purpose of the clinic in Manila if they outsource?
b) If I live in Cebu (for example) will i need to go to the clinic often? My understanding they will not pay for travel at all. That would leave me stuck close to Manila if I HAVE too go to the clinic often.
c) How would I receive my service connected medicines from the VA? My understanding that you can not trust the mail system their. Would I be buying my own service-connected medicine then reimbursed by the VA?
d) Back to my non-service connected issues, I receive ALLOT of non-service connected medications through the VA such as blood pressure, cholesterol, and of course diabetes. Would I still be covered for those medications if i had to buy them myself?

3) I would want to get the SRRV visa, but, I am not sure if I would qualify
The SRRV Human Touch seems to be the one I should get, but, it states I must have insurance which I do not have. So I do not think I qualify for the SRRV visa's at all. I am not healthy obviously and I am not a foreign national officer

4) I would like to live in close approximately of other military. I have heard there is a nice gated community with veterans in Philippines but do not know where or the name of it. I could live in Panay or Cebu area or even Luzon but not to close to Manila, probably north because of the quakes.

I have more questions, but can not think of them atm and got errands I need to get done. 

I hope some people will chime in and give me some insights to my questions.
Thank You!


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

kevin53743 said:


> Hi, I am new here and did some quick post research and I did not find any current posts on the following things.
> First a little about me.
> 
> American born
> ...


too much of a book for me but I will tell u this,,im also disabled vet and pay out of pocket for ALL my meds....12 pills a day and it isn't expensive at all. When im in phils I drop half of the meds bcause my diabetes drops to nothing there due to foods. Theres also tri care which many use but I can pay for my needs....if u want a really good va u must fly to guam


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

I’m not I. Your shoes, but lot of answers to these questions spread across the forum, but yep, sometimes hard to find. Medicare is WORTHLESS to you in Philippines as I understand it; so, scratch that and any benefits there. As for quakes? Can be far worse Outside MNL. I was there in ‘91 for Pinatubo and the devastating quake about 9-10 months earlier that collapsed buildings in Baguio. Then in southern Islands, have to account for Typhoons some locations, especially Super Typhoons like Yolanda and devastation to Leyte back then, and floods every year some places. All in all, not sure the RP , especially Provinces, is the place to be if have a whole lot of health problems, but Angeles supposed have good medical now as I understand it. Subic too? Lots of decent small cities in proximity to MNL when you need go there. You have Whole lot going on; so, think it through before hopping a plane to paradise.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

There's a larger expat community in Subic and Angeles City but I'm not familar with them because I live near Los Banos Laguna but? I'll send you a couple of links to Veteran forums and I'll PM you so check your mail box you are new so I'm unsure if you can send me back a reply but after a few postings you'll be able to send PM's.

You'll probably find that your health improves once you get here, mine sure did and I was able to drop those dangerous medications and I think it's due to cooking your food fresh so most food items aren't refrigerated or frozen and also the warm friendly environment.

Welcome to the forum Kevin and hope to hear more from you. Oh don't forget you are a former Veteran so you qualify for SRRV for Veterans so the initial Visa cost is something like $1500 and then $300 a year, here's a couple of links http://www.philippineconsulatela.org/wp-content/uploads/2015/11/INFORMATION-GUIDE-SRRV-BY-PRA.pdf

Philippine Consulate Finder Map US, best to get this set up before coming here Embassy of the Philippines - Consulate Finder Map


----------



## kevin53743 (Jun 27, 2019)

Yes, I have heard medication and doctor visits are much cheaper. Since I take just about 30 medications is a good thing they are cheap. I can reduce some of those meds like ibuprofen for arthritis, but I will have to wait till I get there and experiment with the less required medications to see which ones I can do with out if necessary. 
Thank you for the reply!


----------



## kevin53743 (Jun 27, 2019)

Yes, I was aware of no medicare unfortunately because that would of been a nice back up.
It is one and halve years before I jump to the Philippines as I square my finances away here in the states. So, I will be doing ALLOT of research into where the safest places to be for natural disasters and local crime. Granted no place is perfect, but, research will hopefully give tell me the better places to be. Which, is exactly why I have joined this site and others. Knowledge will always come in handy (hopefully I can retain it with my issues (lol))
Thank you for your reply!


----------



## kevin53743 (Jun 27, 2019)

M.C.A. said:


> There's a larger expat community in Subic and Angeles City but I'm not familar with them because I live near Los Banos Laguna but? I'll send you a couple of links to Veteran forums and I'll PM you so check your mail box you are new so I'm unsure if you can send me back a reply but after a few postings you'll be able to send PM's.
> 
> *Thank you for the links, I have already joined the first, and I just applied for the second.*
> 
> ...


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

1) I have read time and time again that the VA in Philippines does not provide services for non-service connected disabilities. This is of great concern because I have diabetes type 2 and I take 2 oral medications and a pen shot.
a) even though I currently get my non-service connected items taken care of by the VA, this will not grand-father me in the Philippines VA system?

Correct. Most veterans living in the PI are retired military and use Tricare as a back up for non SC meds/conditions. Tricare covers diabetic meds. Your Diabetic meds will be close to $400 to $500 a month out of pocket when you factor in the needles, meds, pens, test strips, doc visits.

2) Once I am enrolled in the the VA system in the Philippines, I understand that most times the VA will outsource my care. 

Correct. It's not outsource. They tell you to use The VA Foreign Medical Program and you are on your own. You will need to read about and enroll in FMP. FMP takes care of SC conditions only. The VA clinic maintains a list of hospitals that accept FMP where you are seen for SC conditions and they bill FMP directly. Otherwise, at other places you pay out of pocket, file a claim and reimbursements are sent to you via US Treasures check that can take months. 


a) What will they actually see me for at the clinic.. see me for at the clinic.. 

Your C-File will be transferred to The VARO Manila. Enroll in person, they assign a Doc who will see you every 6 months or so and help you with your SC conditions "ONLY". Meds may or may not be provided for SC conditions "ONLY". Sometimes they tell you they have no stock some times they do. Blood tests are done free so that's a plus. 


whats the purpose of the clinic in Manila if they outsource?

They are funded fiscal year to fiscal year only and their services to US Vets are gradually becoming depleted and moving towards the FMP like all other countries. They take care of PI Scouts, US Embassy workers, some others.

b) If I live in Cebu (for example) will i need to go to the clinic often? My understanding they will not pay for travel at all. That would leave me stuck close to Manila if I HAVE too go to the clinic often.

Correct. They pay zero travel, zero hotel expenses etc. YOU pay all out of pocket.

c) How would I receive my service connected medicines from the VA? My understanding that you can not trust the mail system their. 

They ship using Air21 (similar to FEDEX) VA Clinic to your door.

Would I be buying my own service-connected medicine then reimbursed by the VA?

Sometimes, yes, then file a claim with FMP.

d) Back to my non-service connected issues, I receive ALLOT of non-service connected medications through the VA such as blood pressure, cholesterol, and of course diabetes. Would I still be covered for those medications if i had to buy them myself?

Absolutely NO. You will pay out of pocket for all. As I said, most use Tricare as their back up.

3) I would want to get the SRRV visa, but, I am not sure if I would qualify
The SRRV Human Touch seems to be the one I should get, but, it states I must have insurance which I do not have. So I do not think I qualify for the SRRV visa's at all. I am not healthy obviously and I am not a foreign national officer.

Bring your DD214 to show, visit the SRRV in Manila and then immigration to discuss your best options.

4) I would like to live in close approximately of other military. I have heard there is a nice gated community with veterans in Philippines but do not know where or the name of it. 

There are gated places in Angeles City with ex-Military. Expect to pay $$$$.

I could live in Panay or Cebu area or even Luzon but not to close to Manila, probably north because of the quakes.

Visit the PI Volcanology site. quakes occur everywhere in the PI. I highly suggest you visit the PI for several months before you make the permanent move. Visit the VA Clinic, locations, SRRV, immigration, etc. 

Seems like many younger vets are showing up and living in the PI, most claim to have PTSD but they have no back up plans, no coverage for non SC conditions, no plan if their rating gets reduced or taken away. Have a back up exit plan if you do move here. it's not for everyone.

Best wishes.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I'd contact the Philippine Consulate in Chicago I also went through them here's the contact information Consulate General of the Philippines - Chicago I had to use both the email and the phone and they do answer.

There are many disabled veterans here (not retired) and if I'm not mistaken they do get the SRRV visa so I'd contact them and Hey Joe makes a good point you'll need your DD-214 and many more documents make sure you get all this checked and verified (certified original documents) through the Philippine Consulate before you make that final move, you'll end up with a package that you bring here and finish up the process, you don't want to do this from here it will end up a HUGE pain, stressor and an unwanted costly delay.


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

HEY KEVIN,

you cannot get VA medical help in the Philippines. I am a vet and I use VA in the USA. I lived in the Philippines and I was on my own for medical treatment. Yes the doctors are cheaper there but the medicine is the same cost and some are even more then in the states. Be careful of buying the generic drugs since they are not controlled by the government. If you buy generic then stay with a pharmacy like Mercury drugs. They are more reliable who they buy drugs from then a neighborhood pharmacy. I am a class II diabetic also and I take Metformin and Glipizide and they cost more there then in the states here. 

When i went to the Philippines I went to the VA pharmacy and told them I was leaving the country for awhile and they gave me a 3 months supply of all my medicines. 

Art


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

I use generic drug with no issue at all. They are near my house and always have been dependable for me. That being said,i use name brands like metformin,glyburide etc. I don't use things like ampalaya plus etc although we do eat ampalaya. My diabetes meds there are super cheap not expensive and you need to throw in the cost of things like antibiotics at a cheap price and also mostly without trips to drs for prescriptions etc. It really helps balance things out. I have leukemia which also has improved greatly in Philippines with all the anti oxidents.


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

hey lefties

when I was there living in Davao city I was under doctors care for awhile. He told me ne ver to buy generic drugs in the *Philippines. He said unlike the usa, the philippines does not monitor the medicince coming into the country . He said it is hard to know what is in the medicine. I did buy metformin and some other generic medicines but I always got them from a pharmacy like Mercury drugs.

art


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

greenstreak1946 said:


> hey lefties
> 
> when I was there living in Davao city I was under doctors care for awhile. He told me ne ver to buy generic drugs in the *Philippines. He said unlike the usa, the philippines does not monitor the medicince coming into the country . He said it is hard to know what is in the medicine. I did buy metformin and some other generic medicines but I always got them from a pharmacy like Mercury drugs.
> 
> art


Well,i totally disagree with him. Maybe he has a kickback or other reasons for recommending mercury at twice the cost. I have a glucose meter and check my blood and Never,Never saw a difference and I have nothing at all to gain by saying this(oops,i guess I have pesos to gain)try it and see. 12 yrs in the rp and no probs with the meds from generic and my health.
I also might add that I bought metformin 500 mg,glyburide,allopurinal for gout and lisinopril and never spent more than 500 php a month to my recollection,even if it was 1000 php a month I could live with that.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Generic Medications*



greenstreak1946 said:


> hey lefties
> 
> when I was there living in Davao city I was under doctors care for awhile. He told me ne ver to buy generic drugs in the *Philippines. He said unlike the usa, the philippines does not monitor the medicince coming into the country . He said it is hard to know what is in the medicine. I did buy metformin and some other generic medicines but I always got them from a pharmacy like Mercury drugs.
> 
> art


Art, over the years we also used the generic drugs such as antibiotics/pain pills and they worked they also have chained generic type pharmacies on Luzon but I'm unsure about the other area's. 

Lefties has something there the doctors (many) sell some very expensive medications but in a serious health issue as under doctors care I'd probably go for branded but if for maintenance purposes generic.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

case in point,is usa my cancer bloodtest and x rays every yr cost insurance 11,680 usd last time.....same test in Philippines 9.00 usd. Hmmm. Leukemia since 2009 still alive with no radiation or chemo. Organics. I do have to credit the last yrs from 2009 to 2017 health to living in pinas......28 Malaysian red dragonfruit plants in yard and guyabano trees,also buko juice to alkaline my body


----------



## HondaGuy (Aug 6, 2012)

Kevin, if you are looking to live near other US Veterans, the two big places are Angeles City and Olongapo/Subic. Since you said you're not looking for the party scene, I would choose Subic. 

One of our members here (jon1) made several posts in the past talking about how living on SBMA (the old US Navy Base near Olongapo) was the closest thing to having US style amenities in the Philippines. The houses for rent are the old US military quarters, so they were built to US specs. You cant buy them, but you can rent them or purchase a 40-50 year lease one them (basically locking in your rent). They have their own power plant, the internet is pretty fast and they actually enforce the traffic laws on base. There are also quite a few Duty Free stores there as well, so you can get stuff there you cant get elsewhere in the Philippines.

It is a little more expensive to live on SBMA but if you have the money, jon1 said it was worth it.
He's not as active now here as he used to be, but you should be able to look at some of the older posts about living here and see his contributions.


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

hey lefties

I am not talking about pain pills or antibiotics or x-rays. I am talking about blood pressure and other important medicines. I found out a lot of the generic medicine came from India, Patistan and china. How in the world do you know what those countries put into the pill?????? I want the correct amount of medicine for blood pressure, diabetics and etc. I don't care about pain medicine

BTW - The doctor did not recommend any drug store. It was my decision to buy from Mercury because I had more trust in them to purchase good medicine. 

art


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

HondaGuy said:


> Kevin, if you are looking to live near other US Veterans, the two big places are Angeles City and Olongapo/Subic. Since you said you're not looking for the party scene, I would choose Subic.
> 
> One of our members here (jon1) made several posts in the past talking about how living on SBMA (the old US Navy Base near Olongapo) was the closest thing to having US style amenities in the Philippines. The houses for rent are the old US military quarters, so they were built to US specs. You cant buy them, but you can rent them or purchase a 40-50 year lease one them (basically locking in your rent). They have their own power plant, the internet is pretty fast and they actually enforce the traffic laws on base. There are also quite a few Duty Free stores there as well, so you can get stuff there you cant get elsewhere in the Philippines.
> 
> ...


Some of the other PI Expat sites are discussing how many are moving from Subic, both those living on the old navy base and the area. The economy is booming, traffic is becoming horrible, housing unavailable and rent is skyrocketing. Angeles is becoming the same. The middle class is now huge in the PI. It's not like it was years ago. inflation is causing all prices to rapidly rise. We had some retired military recently move from Subic to the La union area because it's becoming too expensive to live in the Subic area.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

greenstreak1946 said:


> hey lefties
> 
> I am not talking about pain pills or antibiotics or x-rays. I am talking about blood pressure and other important medicines. I found out a lot of the generic medicine came from India, Patistan and china. How in the world do you know what those countries put into the pill?????? I want the correct amount of medicine for blood pressure, diabetics and etc. I don't care about pain medicine
> 
> ...


if u read my post it also said diabetes meds etc.....u also stated dr said they are substandard if u buy generics
im saying they aren't . As mark stated we have the chain generic pharmacy,no need to pay double from mercury. Do as u please but just letting others know.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Hey_Joe said:


> Some of the other PI Expat sites are discussing how many are moving from Subic, both those living on the old navy base and the area. The economy is booming, traffic is becoming horrible, housing unavailable and rent is skyrocketing. Angeles is becoming the same. The middle class is now huge in the PI. It's not like it was years ago. inflation is causing all prices to rapidly rise. We had some retired military recently move from Subic to the La union area because it's becoming too expensive to live in the Subic area.


im glad to hear it bcoz we are outside subic and the reason it has gotten so expensive is because of expats.......they don't know how to deal well with Pilipino....most just say oh well that's cheap its fine. I know,i hear it all the time from expats. Ill be happy to see most of the drinkers and mayabang go.


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

hey lefties

what is the chain generic pharmacy called? I will check them out.

thanks

art


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

greenstreak1946 said:


> hey lefties
> 
> what is the chain generic pharmacy called? I will check them out.
> 
> ...


3 that my Asawa knows of that sells generic drugs: !. Generic(this is their actual name) 2. South Drug 3. Generika. These 3 are chain stores, just like Mercury, Rose, Watson, & such. There are also neighborhood and local drug stores all over, just like Sari-Sari stores, usually near hospitals in larger metro areas but anywhere out in the provinces.

Fred


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

fmartin_gila said:


> 3 that my Asawa knows of that sells generic drugs: !. Generic(this is their actual name) 2. South Drug 3. Generika. These 3 are chain stores, just like Mercury, Rose, Watson, & such. There are also neighborhood and local drug stores all over, just like Sari-Sari stores, usually near hospitals in larger metro areas but anywhere out in the provinces.
> 
> Fred


exactly fred,i have used generika and Generic......I use Generic(actual name)because we have near my house. Very knowledgable pharmacist too.


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

hi guys

Hey Lefties I am not saying you ever had a problem using the generic medicine. What I want to know is how do you or anyone taking the generic one know if the manufacture is making it to specs? The Philippine government does not monitored that medicine like the USA does to make sure it meets the standard requirements. I found out it is hard to trust things in the Philippines. I would hate to take medicine for 5 years and find out it is sub-standard coming from Pakistan where it was made by a hole-in-the-wall manufacture.

That is all I am saying. I would be concerned taking important medicine from a cheapo place to save money. A person would have to hire a chemist to find out for sure if it is up to standard requirements. MAYBE I AM TO CONCERNED ABOUT MY HEALTH.

I am going to check out the Generic pharmacy. Maybe they are very good.

Art


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

greenstreak1946 said:


> hi guys
> 
> Hey Lefties I am not saying you ever had a problem using the generic medicine. What I want to know is how do you or anyone taking the generic one know if the manufacture is making it to specs? The Philippine government does not monitored that medicine like the USA does to make sure it meets the standard requirements. I found out it is hard to trust things in the Philippines. I would hate to take medicine for 5 years and find out it is sub-standard coming from Pakistan where it was made by a hole-in-the-wall manufacture.
> 
> ...


Art,,how do I honestly know any of them are? Do you know usa pharmacies have been outsourcing productions so im told. With my diabetes prob if the meds weren't correct I would have been in coma yrs ago. Honestly ohio state university med center keeps tabs on my health every time I come back from phils. They have actually been astonished at my health.


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

lefties

that is good you have your health under control. I am only a type II diabetic. As long as I eat right and take metformin I am okay.

art


----------



## Rebaqshratz (May 15, 2016)

I am a vet - VN era. It is OK especially in the lab area. The folks seem nice. Only meds are SC. The delivery is without incident in my experience. However, if I want to be sure I will consult with the Asian Hospital in Alabang. It is US quality Doctors as far as knowledge and basic consulting and diagnosis. However if I was having a "Brain Transplant" I would return to the US for that...if physically unable to return then I would go with the Asian Hospital. The clinic missed my type 2 diabetes but the Asian ran additional tests and found clear and convincing medical evidence ...still waiting on the VA claim so that the meds to follow will be no costs. I had to go postal when my primary care doctor told me they would not perform a PSA test for prostrate cancer because it is usually a slow growing cancer and at my age I would die of natural causes anyway...I told him Yes we would have the PSA test when they take my blood and he seemed to "get" my sincerity and determination and he added the PSA test. My heart doctor is a lady and she is a hot ticket and was not above recommending the Asian for more sophisticated tests to determine issues...which proved to find what we suspected...The Clinic is good for typical 6 month check ups but I respectfully suggest have a plan "B"


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

fmartin_gila said:


> 3 that my Asawa knows of that sells generic drugs: !. Generic(this is their actual name) 2. South Drug 3. Generika. These 3 are chain stores, just like Mercury, Rose, Watson, & such. There are also neighborhood and local drug stores all over, just like Sari-Sari stores, usually near hospitals in larger metro areas but anywhere out in the provinces.
> 
> Fred


# 2 above should be South Star . Just noticed the full name on the building.

Fred


----------



## Rf9697814 (Jun 25, 2019)

Hey, I am a disabled veteran living in Thailand for 18 years, go to the Phillipines often. Started getting care at Manila Clinicwas in understanding could come every 3 months and pick up RX, but nothing is ever as simple. Some only every 30 days, some not available at the time, ect.. Does anyone know of a service that I could use as an address and pick up RX every 3 month's. A business or a reliable veteran in or near Manila, would be able to compensate or show gratitude, Thanks for any info you can give me. Roger


----------



## Darby Allen (Sep 22, 2014)

kevin53743 said:


> If I found out I do qualify I will need to look into the Chicago embassy, but I am not sure what I would need to do there yet. As far as I know I can not actually join a bank in Philippines (for the deposit of srrv visa). I believe JP Morgan Chase in New York "might" have it where I can do a deposit, but, thats far away and in the middle of New York, do not know if I really want to go there or not lol.


When I first arrived I applied for an SRRV (Courtesy) as the UK had been a member of SEATO. I bought $ with ₱ and deposited them in the Angeles branch of UnionBank as required by the SRRV people.
(In the event I married, qualified as a section 13A permanent resident, and retrieved my $ from the UnionBank.)


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Kevin here's a link the Philippine Retirement Authority (PRA) you might already have this but just in case you don't and scroll down the page it will list the banks the partner with and other helpful information that pdf guide is also on there. https://pra.gov.ph

For sure contact and work with the Chicago Philippine Consulate because they will be ones who certify your documents and get your SRRV package ready and once you get here you finish up. Consulate General of the Philippines - Chicago

Philippine Consulate General
122 S. Michigan Avenue
Suite 1600
Chicago, IL 60603
Phone: (312) 583-0621
Fax: (312) 583-0647
Email: [email protected]


----------

